
Online Music Contests Are Lessons in Exploitation and Craft Development - 6stringmerc
https://festivalpeak.com/online-music-contests-are-lessons-in-exploitation-craft-development-bbe604bcbe15#.lj1uqcygw
======
Neliquat
This is just an extenstion of the "Battle of the Bands" scam. Basically you
market you band (and their event,at their venue) and sell tickets. They keep
all the ticket money, and there is a small 'prize' for the winner. 'Prize' is
often just the setup to another scam, predatory record contracts with small
'advances', access to play at other events by the agency, and various
memberships.

Breaks my heart every time I see a young guy or girl hawking them.
Entertainment is a brutal business, especially to the talent.

